# Scheduled to die on wednesday, april 21st, at 7:30am. Ga



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From: Margaret <[email protected]>
Subject: Rome, GA~4/19 AM Update~7 Adopted/2 offers~ *30+ dogs/puppies DIE 4/21!!!*
Date: Monday, April 19, 2010, 12:26 AM
*
PLEASE CROSSPOST~PLEASE FORWARD~PLEASE NETWORK ON BEHALF OF THE BEAUTIFUL DOGS AND MANY PUPPIES OF FLOYD COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IN ROME, GA*
WHO ARE SCHEDULED TO DIE ON WEDNESDAY, APRIL 21ST, AT 7:30AM.



http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/04/41910-please-look-romega-so-many-to-be.html


----------

